# Help With Outdoor Pond and Dying Fish?



## Jessymp (May 20, 2010)

OK, so long story short, we have this large, round, metal water trough (used for livestock) that is about halfway in ground in our backyard. We have used this "pond" for nearly 20 years to keep goldfish (they're sold as feeder fish in petstores). This pond has since nearly filled up with algae, dirt and grime, and leaves. The only fish that are able to live in it are the minnows that have been in there for years. The best time we had with goldfish, they started laying eggs and hatching fry, only in time for the pond to attract the attention of a water moccasin that ate our fishes, and that was many years ago. Since then, we've not been able to keep goldfish living in there very long. 
My Mom is convince that we don't need any filters or pumps, but I'm not so sure. :S It seems every time we get new fish, they gasp at the surface of the water, and I've read that that means there isn't enough oxygen in the water. 
Also, we currently have another fish pond that is above ground like this - http://www.pet-dog-cat-supply-store.com/shop/shop_image/product/8b788b68748aa45792ea64457b407888.jpg that we are trying to use as well. We bought about 25ish feeder goldfish to put in. We also transferred a few minnows and a small turtle that needed more space than the container it was in. Anyway, the past few days I've been going out in the morning and having to pull out anywhere from 3-6 dead goldfish from the pond. :-/ Now there are only 6 fish left (besides the minnows) and I'd rather them not die too. x.x So what I'm asking is this, is there any way to save the last fish? Is there another reason besides low oxygen level that could be killing these fish? Could it be a disease? I was thinking of transferring the living goldfish and some of their water into a 10 gallons tank that we have in an attempt to save them. Do you think it's worth it?

Well, sorry for all the questions. xD Thanks for any and all help. 
~Jessymp


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

My guess is that a combination of things is causing the goldfish to die. Feeder goldfish in general aren't very healthy and often diseased. This could have introduced something into the pond that is killing them. Lack of oxygenation and filtration is very likely going to kill some and keep killing some. Goldfish produce large amounts of waste and the water can become toxic very quickly. You probably have too many fish for the size of the pond. Twenty five goldfish would need several hundred gallons of water as they grow. Also, what are you feeding them?


----------



## Jessymp (May 20, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.  We're just feeding them fish flakes. I'm also guessing that a lot of run-off from the roof when it has rained is filling the pond, and whatever is coming off of the roof shingles could be poisoning them. I'm going to Put the remaining 6 in a (temporary) 10 gallon tank so we can relocate the tub and replace the water. The tank will have less than half fresh water and the rest of the pond water so there won't be a dramatic change in the water. Hopefully a few will survive. :S


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

You do want some sort of movement in the water and most likely filtration. You can get filter kits that arent too expensive. My father has this kind with a pump from HomeDepot in a usual kidney shaped pond, I'd imagine about 100-120 gallons, probably pretty close to the size of your trough. In a size like that you probably wont want more then 10-12 at the most. When they are small they will fit but they will out grow it if all 25 were to survive and grow. 

I'd most likely transfer the other fish since you have other options. Clean out the trough, put a filter in, and let it run for a few days. Might have to cycle like a tank but not sure. Move it away from the roof so there is no runoff from that. 

In my father's pond only gold fish usually survive. We've put snails in there to try to help with the algae but they eventually disappear. I'd maybe give that a shot too though when it's cleaned and running again. 

Feeder fish are great for ponds but like mentioned above they do usually come from pretty bad stocking at the pet stores. Even if they look fine when you buy them you dont know what the last batch was like and they probably keep the water. I'd try to get some "feeder" fish from a LFS (local fish/aquarium store) instead fo the big chains. Talk to the people that and tell them your intention as they would know what works best in your area for ponds.

Good luck. Keep us updated.


----------



## ilovefishies (May 26, 2010)

If you have an algae problem, I'd suggest barley extract or bark dust.

I'm doing research about reducing algae for a project! It'd be great if you could help me out by taking this quick survey. Thanks so much! http://bit.ly/algaesurvey


----------

